# Ternetzi



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

this is his favorite location .Here he can overlook the whole tank but can hide quickly in the 
plants when he feels danger.

View attachment 66087


View attachment 66088


greetz


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome tern,I might get some baby ones,are they skittish like reds or no.


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Awesome tern,I might get some baby ones,are they skittish like reds or no.
> [snapback]1074366[/snapback]​


I only have them for 4 months ,they are changing ,I see them more often now,but It'll
take some months more to be like my cariba's I guess

greetz


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Cool looking ternetzi.... I also like your setup.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great tank and fish


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

I like your tank -- nice and green

Mean-looking tern too


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

That fish looks happy awsome setup, got any full tank shots


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

sweet looking fish


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

spec-v said:


> That fish looks happy awsome setup, got any full tank shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go

and thank you for the replies


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

spec-v said:


> That fish looks happy awsome setup, got any full tank shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go

and thank you for the replies

View attachment 66170


greetz


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice terns!!!


----------

